# Is this GSD west german show line, Czech, from Slovakia, working class? (Pic)



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Help Identifying the specific type of GSD 
pic & video: Charlie - Import male 

thanks!!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Did not see the pedigree on there, but my guess is German Showlines with VA dogs and Schutzhund III dogs all the way back on both sides.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think the concensus in your other thread was, just what selzer said. Not sure why you are reposting this question when it's already been answered.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

If there are VA's in his pedigree, he is showlines. I don't believe I've ever heard of a working line dog with a VA--some V's and becoming more common, but never a VA.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

GSDElsa said:


> If there are VA's in his pedigree, he is showlines. I don't believe I've ever heard of a working line dog with a VA--some V's and becoming more common, but never a VA.


Thank you! that's very helpful!


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

selzer said:


> Did not see the pedigree on there, but my guess is German Showlines with VA dogs and Schutzhund III dogs all the way back on both sides.


Thank you Selzer for your help!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like my ASL female.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

A) The picture is a young dog
B) Not sure about Miami but it seems the showline dogs in warmer climates tend to look like this - you see pictures of dogs in the Phillipines and India and they are all kind of rangy like this one. By that I mean tall with narrow chests
C) You really can't definitely say what it is without the pedigree. It could be German Showlines or just have them as a part of the pedigree. The dog is from Florida ...Perhaps a blend of German Show and Am Lines?
D) Since the dog is being offered for $20,000 I would love to here from the seller what on earth makes this dog worth that.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If he is indeed imported, I doubt he has American lines in him. But I am missing something, where did they put the price? For 20k, hips and elbows would be a must, wouldn't it?


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

This is one of the few GSD's I've seen that has the HUGE ears, to be honest, this one looks like my girl, just older. Rangy like Nancy/Moderator said. She is AM/Canadian show. The price is insane IMHO.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

gracieGSD said:


> to be honest, this one looks like my girl, just older. Rangy like Nancy/Moderator said. She is AM/Canadian show. The price is insane IMHO.


Thats why I initially thought american showlines in the other thread. The very lean build, and the expression in the face. But after Andaka corrected me I saw I was just getting distracted by the immaturity in the dog. To me, the american lines have this puppy expression even as adults. Especially in the eyes, with really intense looks like mjb-something's Cody lol. His eyes could hypnotize you!


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

Lin said:


> Thats why I initially thought american showlines in the other thread. The very lean build, and the expression in the face. But after Andaka corrected me I saw I was just getting distracted by the immaturity in the dog. To me, the american lines have this puppy expression even as adults. Especially in the eyes, with really intense looks like mjb-something's Cody lol. His eyes could hypnotize you!


I didn't see the other thread, thank you telling me  The puppy eye thing is the AM line then...now I have to go find Cody! If Gracie does grow into those ears, she will be huge! I really have to figure out that photobucket thing so I can post pics that really show them off.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's one of mjbgsd's threads! http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135757-cody-akbar-go-dog-park-d.html


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

Lin said:


> Here's one of mjbgsd's threads! http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135757-cody-akbar-go-dog-park-d.html


 
Thanks! Yup, I see it


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

selzer said:


> If he is indeed imported, I doubt he has American lines in him. But I am missing something, where did they put the price? For 20k, hips and elbows would be a must, wouldn't it?


Hi Selzer!!! They don't have the price on the website I called and they said he was being sold at $20,000 because he was highly trained, like the Sh. protection title and obedience, not sure what else I didn't go into asking details because I wasn't interested in buying him anymore. It's strange they don't post pedigree but they do have info on his grandfather Novalino, he is built the same way so I don't think the young age of Charlie has to do with how he is built. If that made any sense lol


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> A) The picture is a young dog
> B) Not sure about Miami but it seems the showline dogs in warmer climates tend to look like this - you see pictures of dogs in the Phillipines and India and they are all kind of rangy like this one. By that I mean tall with narrow chests
> C) You really can't definitely say what it is without the pedigree. It could be German Showlines or just have them as a part of the pedigree. The dog is from Florida ...Perhaps a blend of German Show and Am Lines?
> D) Since the dog is being offered for $20,000 I would love to here from the seller what on earth makes this dog worth that.


I could call again so they'll be more specific! There is limited info on his grandfather Novalino but I'm new to all of this so when I read it I didn't really see anything that said a lot about where his dogs come from ( Novalino )

Yes when I heard 20,000 I was devastated, I couldn't believe he could be so expensive, personally I think the problem is the people that pay these prices but that's another topic.

The warm weather factor you suggested is very interesting, and absolutely brilliant! it hadn't occurred to me! I will definitely look into that!


----------



## Zahnburg (Nov 13, 2009)

GSDElsa said:


> If there are VA's in his pedigree, he is showlines. I don't believe I've ever heard of a working line dog with a VA--some V's and becoming more common, but never a VA.


Come on now Justine. Quite a few workingline dogs have VA Bernd Lierberg in their pedigree.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Gladi said:


> It's strange they don't post pedigree but they do have info on his grandfather Novalino, he is built the same way so I don't think the young age of Charlie has to do with how he is built. If that made any sense lol


Large breeds like the gsd aren't fully mature until 3. It's noticeable in his build that he isn't done developing yet.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

Lin said:


> Large breeds like the gsd aren't fully mature until 3. It's noticeable in his build that he isn't done developing yet.


Yeah he definitely does looks younger, he's just 2, but to me even how his grandfather is built is different than the german show line GSD's I've seen. But I don't know why that is.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

A guy just called me about puppies they're selling with AKC papers I attached a pic of the father. (I hope, have never attached a file to a post before)
Any opinions?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

This dog also looks like a West German Show line. 

Handsome dog.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Zahnburg said:


> Come on now Justine. Quite a few workingline dogs have VA Bernd Lierberg in their pedigree.


Come on youself  I'm talking recently. Bernd was alive in the 60's! Long before this showline vs. working line mess was in full swing.

Recent working line dogs with VA's?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

As an aside, 20K is an absurd price. It's amazing what suckers people are. Ozzy Banero, a dog whose accomplishments in both work himself and his offspring speak for themselves, was recently for sale for 20K. What he actually sold for I don't know.

Ozzy Barnero - German shepherd dog


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Well, Maybe showlines are narrower than working lines. I do not know. I do not see too many of the german showlines around me. The web page only metiones the dog walking in traffic and sitting at an outside restaurant. No additional training is listed. 

Gladi, I am going to say this one last time, and then no more.

I am concerned that you have some unrealistic expectations
No GSD is "the perfect dog" - the right GSD with the right training can be an excellent dog. 

Your best bet will be to find a breeder in Puerto Rico [someone whose dogs you really like] who can both steer you to the right dog and help you get the right training. You might be the ideal candidate for a retired breeding female as well. Middle aged dog - breeder looking for a good home, dog has training, price is not as much an issue as with a younger dog. Still have many good years left. The last concern you should have is coat color, texture if it is a good dog.

The fact that your Rottie wanted to bite everyone says to me perhaps it was a combination of bad genetics and bad training. but perhaps some help in properly raising the dog is in order. GSDs thrive under a strong leader with a gentle hand. Many GSDs are nervy......remember that article on drives, thresholds and nerves? Read it before you go to the breeder to help you form an opinion of their dogs. The fruit does not fall far from the tree.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I am concerned that you have some unrealistic expectations
> No GSD is "the perfect dog" - the right GSD with the right training can be an excellent dog.
> 
> Your best bet will be to find a breeder in Puerto Rico [someone whose dogs you really like] who can both steer you to the right dog and help you get the right training. You might be the ideal candidate for a retired breeding female as well. Middle aged dog - breeder looking for a good home, dog has training, price is not as much an issue as with a younger dog. Still have many good years left. The last concern you should have is coat color, texture if it is a good dog.
> ...


Hello Jocoyn!!
Well maybe that came off differently than I intended, my Rottw was never a worry to me, he wasn't very good with children when they went outside on his territory (my noisy cousins who wouldn't listen when we said don't go near the dog!) but a bark from him was the only thing needed to keep them away, what that said to me and I don't mean to insult anyone by this is that what is generally said about a dog is true like Rottw are not good with children, well mine wasn't, and as we don't have small children in my family it wasn't a worry, he had no training whatsoever but he had great manners with us, and I was his buddy. 
Maybe you mean that an untrained GSD can be a disaster? Ok, I have thought of that and have made a schedule in my head of where I'm going to go with him to run train obedience so he can release his energy etc... if further training is needed then I'm not sure where there are classes here but I can look that up.
The pic of the last GSD I found is in PR!!!!! against all odds I think I found the only guy here that could sell a good GSD, I still have to check for his health guarantee as that is my #1 concern 

*No GSD is "the perfect dog" - the right GSD with the right training can be an excellent dog. * 
That is absolutely true! and is maybe why when people get GSD as house pets and just leave them there with no focused idea of what they want they get overwhelmed, but I think I'm being realistic.
thanks for all your help!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Very good. Glad my post was taken the way it was intended. That is the problem with the internet! We do much better when we can see each other when we talk!!!!!!

I am very excited that you may have a local option. Very good to be around folks who can help you over the hurdles. Internet good but has limitations.

Do remember that no matter how good a breeder there is always a risk of some health problem Many like bad hips have very complex inheritance patterns and are influenced by environment as well. That is why a good young adult costs so much more! Less risk = more money. But honestly, an untrained young adult is maybe 4-5,000. I know Green dogs with some training can go upwards of $8000 but that is a cream of the crop speically selected dog.


----------



## Gladi (Apr 19, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> Very good. Glad my post was taken the way it was intended. That is the problem with the internet! We do much better when we can see each other when we talk!!!!!!
> 
> I am very excited that you may have a local option. Very good to be around folks who can help you over the hurdles. Internet good but has limitations.
> 
> Do remember that no matter how good a breeder there is always a risk of some health problem Many like bad hips have very complex inheritance patterns and are influenced by environment as well. That is why a good young adult costs so much more! Less risk = more money. But honestly, an untrained young adult is maybe 4-5,000. I know Green dogs with some training can go upwards of $8000 but that is a cream of the crop speically selected dog.


haha yes I know! 
I'm really want to go and meet the parents and puppies soon to see how their temperament is etc..
I'm reading the article you suggested right now!!!!
Thanks♡!!


----------

